# Show Countdown!



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

I am showing Mickey on Friday and Saturday! I am so excited. 
Show Countdown!​


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Good luck! I have a little over two weeks until my first show.


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Awesome! You should make a countdown too then!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

how exciting! my show season has already started but my next show is April 14th  make sure you take pics!


----------

